# 24hr Heat Globes



## Wiggly1 (May 22, 2017)

Hi guys looking for advice on 24/7 heating through a globe instead of basking light through day and heat mat at night.im only new and was seeing whats the best way to go im in newcastle nsw and my enclosure sits basking temp through the day 31degrees. cool end 21 degrees night atm no heat at night enclosure goes down to around 18degrees...tia


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (May 22, 2017)

what age? i dont offer heat at night once they are over a year old.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 22, 2017)

I have never offered night heat ,I mainly keep dragons who come from the desert where temps go from stinking hot in the day to freezing cold at night,it's best to keep your reptiles in similar conditions as what they would get in the wild,but I have a couple of juvenile pythons who are getting night time heat ATM to try and grow them up


----------



## MzJen (May 22, 2017)

No heat at all??? Just whatever the ambient temp is??


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 22, 2017)

MzJen said:


> No heat at all??? Just whatever the ambient temp is??


yes,inside your house it doesn't usually get below about 15 degrees,which is above the outside temps in the wild so your pets are better off than their wild cousins


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 22, 2017)

I am in Sydney so if you come from colder climates you might need to make some adjustments,but generally no need for night heat


----------



## MzJen (May 22, 2017)

Western Australia here, climate generally not too bad but can get a few days / nights of freezing temps


----------



## pinefamily (May 23, 2017)

When living in Adelaide, we only provided night time heat to hatchling pythons, and lizards in their first winter, if bought as hatchling. Nights can get pretty cold.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 23, 2017)

Wiggly1 said:


> Hi guys looking for advice on 24/7 heating through a globe instead of basking light through day and heat mat at night.im only new and was seeing whats the best way to go im in newcastle nsw and my enclosure sits basking temp through the day 31degrees. cool end 21 degrees night atm no heat at night enclosure goes down to around 18degrees...tia


Hey Wiggly 1,I was born in and spent hundreds of holidays in Newcastle with my grandparents ;you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Wiggly1 (May 27, 2017)

@dragonlover so your saying no heat at night in winter time lol


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 27, 2017)

Wiggly1 said:


> @dragonlover so your saying no heat at night in winter time lol



I'm not sure I really want to get into this but why the lol? Are you suggesting that this was a joke?
There are lots of past posts/discussions on the subject in the forums if you would like to take time to search the subject.


----------



## Wiggly1 (May 27, 2017)

No i wasnt suggesting it was a joke and yes i have done lots of research on this topic i was just getting opinions of others


----------



## reen08 (May 31, 2017)

I'd like to get rid of the bulky basking globe. Are halogens any better? I also have a rain kit in the enclosure up the other end from the globe. If a halogen is better would a spec or two of water ruin it?


----------

